# Most advanced Tivo yet? I don't think so.



## alexofindy (Apr 16, 2010)

My circa 2010 Tivo Premiere can do both cable (with a cablecard) and OTA. For the Edge, it looks like you have to choose to buy one or the other, and can't have both.

Plus, it looks like you'll get mandatory commercials prior to watching a recording.

Seems less, not more, advanced than my 2010 model.

Big disappointment


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

alexofindy said:


> Plus, it looks like you'll get mandatory commercials prior to watching a recording.


I was told you can call and have them removed just like you can with previous models.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm also content with my 2013 Premiere and only miss the QuickMode feature. I suppose it depends on how quickly you want the user interface to react when you press a button or nowadays give it a voice command. As for pre-roll ad criticism there's a whole separate thread.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I actively use a Premiere on one TV and a Bolt on my main TV. Still have a Series 3 OLED (I really liked) and an old Series 2 (packed away). I don't see what the Edge would get me over the two boxes I currently use, other than a lighter wallet.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

MHunter1 said:


> I'm also content with my 2013 Premiere and only miss the QuickMode feature. I suppose it depends on how quickly you want the user interface to react when you press a button or nowadays give it a voice command. As for pre-roll ad criticism there's a whole separate thread.





Resist said:


> I actively use a Premiere on one TV and a Bolt on my main TV. Still have a Series 3 OLED (I really liked) and an old Series 2 (packed away). I don't see what the Edge would get me over the two boxes I currently use, other than a lighter wallet.


I gave up on using the apps on the Premiere. I use to like to use Youtube and MLB TV on the premiere. Then Youtube would stutter on and off and MLB TV was broken and now finally gone for all Tivos. I wound up reverting to the SD interface on the Premiere so I don't accidentally try to use the apps.


----------



## kpbarso (Apr 28, 2015)

The Tivo Edge has HDR10 and Dolby Vision. You get HDR10 on every channel and recorded show. The show does not have to be in HDR10 to get it. Netflix and Amazon Prime are now in Dolby vision. For me on an LG OLED C9 TV the picture is very bright no matter what picture setting I choose. Also the Edge will not let you transfer show to a computer with KTTMG. KTTMG crashes the Edge and restarts it.


----------

